# What Is This ???



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

I was in the Seney National Wildlife Refuge last year in the end of June and across from one of the ponds was an odd animal. At first i thought it was a deer but the body structure was different and it walked funny for a deer. My only other thought was a moose but it was an odd color and on the seney nwr website they said moose were a rare site. I was wondering if you could help me out. The picture isnt great but it may help. Thanks


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

Sorry


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

-- I


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

Need


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

fifteen


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

posts


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

before


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Welcome.

I believe you need a certain number of post to post a pic. Stay a while and learn from some great people. You don't need to get all the required post in one thread.:lol:


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

-- I


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

can


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

post


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

-- a


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Almost there!:lol: 

Welcome!


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

picture


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Your like the little engine that could. I'm rooting for you.:lol:


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

- of


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

the


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

animal FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

Now i cant get the picture to upload Crap!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Well let's see the pic. Yoiu have me hanging on the edge of my seat now.


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

I am sorry everyone i have no idea how to upload the pic. Help would be apreciated. I shouldnt have posted this until i knew how to post a picture.
Bad start


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

If you go to the photography forum. There are sticky's at the top of the listed threads that tell how to upload a photo. I hope it helps.

By the way thanks. I got quite the laugh out of your thread.:lol:


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

Finally, Thanks Deepwoods for helping me out look in the photos


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Here you go. Now what critter are you talking about?








[/IMG]


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

the brown figure across the pond in the middle


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

WOW......I think I need to have an eagle eye to see it though:lol: :lol: :lol: . It does kind of look like a stocky brown blob though.


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

Oh ya, you got it, proof of Bigfoot there, tho he musta put his brown suit on fer ya. 

From the size and color looks about like a deer would, but have no idea if it's not a deer what it could be. Need the technicians to blow it up real close for me to guess any further. And, oh ya, welcome to MS, Waidmannsheil, Dom.


----------



## Bassman Dan (May 26, 2006)

The silhouette sure looks like a moose to me.


----------



## Bassman Dan (May 26, 2006)

I zoomed in and cleared up the piture and it is definitley a moose.
Look below.......























:lol:


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Thats funny......:lol: :lol: :lol: 





Bassman Dan said:


> I zoomed in and cleared up the piture and it is definitley a moose.
> Look below.......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Bassman Dan said:


> I zoomed in and cleared up the piture and it is definitley a moose.
> Look below.......
> 
> 
> ...


SMART A#$!!!!:lol: :lol: , did you happen to hear this moose say "Hey Rocky, watch me pull a rabbit outta this hat?"
It's hard to make out any kind of detail on the brown spot.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

It's a COUGAR!!!!!!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Welcome esp17. Don't get riled, I also got a chuckle from your method  and another from bullwinkle. Some times laughs here come at others expense. Just don't EVER mention perch milking.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

sfw1960 said:


> It's a COUGAR!!!!!!!!
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I didn't want to be the first.:lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Welcome esp17.
Are YOU a perch miLkeR???


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Happy Jack said:


> Welcome esp17. Don't get riled, I also got a chuckle from your method  and another from bullwinkle. Some times laughs here come at others expense. Just don't EVER mention *perch milking*.


*THAT* _should be required reading _before getting your full fledged membership here!!!!!!! 15 posts to post a pic, read the perch mmilking thread before able to post anything.:lol: :lol:


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Did ya guys mention Perch milking? slowly I turn step by step


----------

